# Need some track planning help please



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I've got a fairly good idea of what I'd like to do sketched out on a piece of graph paper. The problem is that I don't have any of the track planning software to put it on a computer to determine what track pieces I need to get. Would any of you guys be willing to either direct me to a program I can use (preferably a "reasonably priced one") or be willing to put it in your program so I can see what I've got to get? I can email a photo of the graph paper sketch to you if you're up for it. It's basicly two 4x8's end to end. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

www.slotrace.com


Edwin's Tracker 2000 is Great


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

So is the Tracker 200 program what most people use, or is there something better/easier out there?


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

*What is tracker 200?*

Tracker 200?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I used Slotman, it's actually a whole race manager but it includes a complete layout editor. I thought it was cool cuz it's free. Here's my track along with the pic from the track editor.


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll download slotman and re-post the layout idea I'm working on. SwamperGene that's a S-W-E-E-T layout you got there. Whaty are the dimensions?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks txron. It's a 4 x 16 table, avg. lane length of 67'. It's proving to be an excellent layout for racing and practice.

:thumbsup:


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas AFX Two. I'm finding the same that 4x16 looks to be the size for me as well SwamperGene. It's amazing that when you use the trackplanning software and actually have the correct dimensions, there's always not as much room for track as you thought when you drew the plan out  . Anyway, thanks again for you guys help. I went today and got a couple more pieces of Tomy track for my small 2 lane layout on the air hockey table so me and the kids can goof around. I'm planning on getting a sAFX super international set and eithe a second SI or a AFX four lane split set so I can have the track I need and some good cars to race on it. I'll post up when I get the track done. I'm still going to try the modular theme.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

*track*



SwamperGene said:


> Thanks txron. It's a 4 x 16 table, avg. lane length of 67'. It's proving to be an excellent layout for racing and practice.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Looks like a sissy track to me


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

LOL wheels...be sure to wear your dress tomorrow.

:tongue:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

:freak: :freak: :freak: :freak: :drunk: :drunk: Ouch


----------

